# THC Extraction from...



## Zukas (Oct 3, 2008)

...resin?  Is there any way to scrape the resin out of my slide/bowl/piece and then extract any remaining THC from that? I was thinking some sort of Iso-oil method maybe

has anyone heard of a way to do this? Smokin res sucks


----------



## andy52 (Oct 3, 2008)

it would taste bad,but my girls grandson scrapes all the sticky out of my pipes and bongs.puts it on a rolling paper and smokes it with some mj


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm no expert but i highly theres a way to extract strait thc from the resin in ur pipes if thats wat ya talkin bout?  
  really your scrapings either smoke as is or toss it i say...


----------



## kaotik (Oct 3, 2008)

should be able to make a semi-oil..
i saved roach papers for a while when i was younger, and tried to make oil with them. should be similar to that, as they're both just resins. *i don't know if it extracted thc, or just boiled the resins though, thinking it was probably the same as smoking resin streight.

 was kinda weird.. was more like hash, as it was very solid. but once hot, melted and acted like oil.
wasn't the greatest, but it worked when i was out. 

but i'd say don't bother unless you're right out and hurting for a hoot.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

its basically same thing thats at the bottom of ya pipe. just used a solvent to strip wat ever it could away from the fibrous paper i.e. isopropyl or butane. and once ya solvent evapped u had the same stuff that sits in the bottom of ya opipe.  but yeah if i was out and diein to catch a buzz. after a few days wit out i'd prolly get a good buzz if had enough roach papers i guess. u musta used alot of em. ?
  if i'm down to roaches and no more and i'm broke. i break out my bottle of jose quervo and do shot for toke. that way i know i'm gonna get trashed. lol  same wit when i seldom smoke resin from m y bowl. i dont mess wit the stuff below the bowl tho. just scrape the inside of bowl is all.  that stuff in bottom of ya pipe could even be drool from people if u smoke wit others. lol.   i also notice when i get a bag and its pretty green yet and i still smoke as is that  my pipe will leak like watery oil out the mouth peice when hittin it. prolly from water in the weed vaporizin when ya hit wit heat and it settles in bowl ? IDK


----------



## kaotik (Oct 3, 2008)

lol yeah, i was taking papers off my roaches when rolling roach joints, and putting them in a container..so had quite a few.
 was pretty nasty. but whatever, i think i was like 15 so didn't care much, it got me high lol

i do the same as you, drink and smoke when low (it's actually the only time i ever drink) 
 got some absynth imported for me, it goes quite nice along with a few bong rips and i'm good for the evening.


----------



## zipflip (Oct 3, 2008)

wats absynth? sorry i'm sheltered lol


----------



## kaotik (Oct 3, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> wats absynth? sorry i'm sheltered lol


just a type of alcohol (ever seen xXx (with Vin Diesel) it's the green stuff they drank in prague)
myth is that it had similar effects to THC, but that's not the case.. i feel a sort of body stone (is the best i could equate it to) feeling.
was popular in older days with artists and stuff (like Van Gogh, and Picasso)

"The effects of absinthe have been described by some artists as mind opening. The most commonly reported experience is a 'clear-headed' feeling of inebriation &#8212; a form of 'lucid drunkenness'. Some modern specialists, such as chemist, historian and absinthe distiller Ted Breaux, claim that alleged secondary effects of absinthe may be caused by the fact that some of the herbal compounds in the drink act as stimulants, while others act as sedatives, creating an overall lucid effect of awakening" - wikipedia.

doesn't taste to great though.


----------

